

Intense Debate - A Disqus Competitor? - blader
http://intensedebate.com/
Also see TechCrunch coverage: <a href="http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/07/intense-debate-soups-up-your-blog-comments/" rel="nofollow">http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/07/intense-debate-soups-up...</a>
======
iamyoohoo
yes - looks like it.

